# penn international 2.5g w/ custom rodfor sale or trade



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

Asking 275.00 firm, it is like new and only has 2 bonefish, a snook and a cudda on it. It has hit the water 3 times in Key largo. I am the original owner and babied this one. It gets cleaned every month with my guns, I also have a custom rod to match (9-10wt) decked out with the best of everything. I spent 700.00 on this combo, it is bad ass for saltwater. Comes with 30# Scientific Angler backing and 9wfw fly line also like new

Will consider trades for the following:

jon boat

firearms:
.17 hmr savage w/ accu-trigger + cash
.22 win mag +cash
30-30 or 44 mag lever gun w/ scope
1911's (please no RI or llama)
3x9x50 upper end rifle scopes (leuopold, nikkon ect)
night vision scope

OR LMK WHAT YOU HAVE!! WILL BE CHECKING PM'S ALL DAY!!:whistling:


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

price drop 250.00


----------



## albacized (Nov 25, 2011)

A free bump for a great reel - I've had the same reel for god knows how many years (my daughter was born in 1997 and it predates her by at least a few years...LOL)...it has about 100 false albacore, numerous large (up to 15lbs here in NE) bluefish and stripers up to 30lbs logged on it and it has never needed to be serviced...I also have the Penn 1.5 and can give that similar rave reviews...Can't give it any Florida reviews since I usually bring my Islander FR2 down with me on those trips...LOL...but it's definitely worth the asking price in the offer - although maybe a bit heavy by some people standards, its a tank and won't break


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

I'll bite if it's still for sale


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

PM sent.


----------

